# Ruger PC Carbine



## PeoplesElbow

Anyone have one?  I think I want to buy the 40 S&W version. 

https://ruger.com/products/pcCarbine/models.html


----------



## Kyle

Yes. I wasn’t aware the had a .40 version. 

Good handy carbine.


----------



## limblips

PeoplesElbow said:


> Anyone have one?  I think I want to buy the 40 S&W version.
> 
> https://ruger.com/products/pcCarbine/models.html


Friend bought one because he could use straight walled cartridges in a rifle for deer in Ohio.  I have shot it at the range.  Good shooting but I doubt I would try a deer past 75 yds or so.  There are many rifles chambered for handgun ammo that will do the same job.  .44 mag comes to mind and the .357.


----------



## Gilligan

Nice looking carbines.   I've got an Alaska Guide rifle (lever action) in .45 Colt that takes down, though...I'll have to put that Ruger on the list of "must haves" but not at the top right now. ;-)


----------



## GURPS

But its Black ....


----------



## black dog

GURPS said:


> But its Black ....


And ugly for sure, Davidson's has a version out now that has a different look to it. Maybe if it had a bigger receiver and came in 10MM...

The 9 and 40 should be able to use Glock mags, that way you could get 30+ rounds in a reliable magazine.. #Rugermissedtheboatyetagain.


----------



## GURPS

black dog said:


> The 9 and 40 should be able to use Glock mags,





Yeah I agree, but then Ruger would be selling Glock Mags not Ruger mags


----------



## glhs837

black dog said:


> And ugly for sure, Davidson's has a version out now that has a different look to it. Maybe if it had a bigger receiver and came in 10MM...
> 
> The 9 and 40 should be able to use Glock mags, that way you could get 30+ rounds in a reliable magazine.. #Rugermissedtheboatyetagain.




Am I missing something? 9 appears to be doable for $30









						Ruger® PC Carbine Magazine Well Insert Assembly, Glock®
					





					shopruger.com


----------



## nutz

black dog said:


> And ugly for sure, Davidson's has a version out now that has a different look to it. Maybe if it had a bigger receiver and came in 10MM...
> 
> The 9 and 40 should be able to use Glock mags, that way you could get 30+ rounds in a reliable magazine.. #Rugermissedtheboatyetagain.


The presss release says you can   But yeah, good looks aren’t really there


Interchangeable magazine wells for use of common Ruger® and Glock® magazines. Ships with SR-Series™ pistol magazine well installed and an additional magazine well accepting Glock® magazines is included*. Ruger American® Pistol magazine wells are available at ShopRuger.com.


----------



## Bonehead

Kinda Meh in my opinion why shoot a pistol bullet from a rifle ? Okay maybe more accurate.


----------



## black dog

glhs837 said:


> Am I missing something? 9 appears to be doable for $30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruger® PC Carbine Magazine Well Insert Assembly, Glock®
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shopruger.com





nutz said:


> The presss release says you can   But yeah, good looks aren’t really there
> 
> 
> Interchangeable magazine wells for use of common Ruger® and Glock® magazines. Ships with SR-Series™ pistol magazine well installed and an additional magazine well accepting Glock® magazines is included*. Ruger American® Pistol magazine wells are available at ShopRuger.com.



 Good on Ruger, you can tell Bill is dead. It never would have happened with him still at the helm. Bill ten rounds or less Ruger.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Bonehead said:


> Kinda Meh in my opinion why shoot a pistol bullet from a rifle ? Okay maybe more accurate.


It is more or less a toy that would happen to share ammunition with a pistol if mine.  

Was really hoping Henry would make a Big Boy in 40 by now, but have given up on that idea.


----------



## black dog

PeoplesElbow said:


> It is more or less a toy that would happen to share ammunition with a pistol if mine.
> 
> Was really hoping Henry would make a Big Boy in 40 by now, but have given up on that idea.


The odds of a rimless handgun cartridge being made in a lever is slim.  The only one I know of was a Marlin Model 62 "Levermatic" in 30 Carbine.
There might be more, but I haven't seen any.


----------



## Bonehead

I knew a guy that lost part of his hand in one of those stacked cartridge tube type guns, it was a .45 that went off in the tube for some reason.


----------



## nutz

PeoplesElbow said:


> It is more or less a toy that would happen to share ammunition with a pistol if mine.
> 
> Was really hoping Henry would make a Big Boy in 40 by now, but have given up on that idea.


So buy the Big Boy then get a pistol to match.


----------



## NextJen

black dog said:


> And ugly for sure



Hi Point 9mm carbine.  It's ugly, but fun to shoot and pretty darn accurate.


----------



## black dog

Bonehead said:


> I knew a guy that lost part of his hand in one of those stacked cartridge tube type guns, it was a .45 that went off in the tube for some reason.


A cartridge that has ignition when not in a barrel / chamber doesn't have much Kaboom, most likely it was a chambered round failure or a firearm that fired out of battery and the easiest place for the huge amount of gas to go is down through the magazine.


----------



## black dog

NextJen said:


> Hi Point 9mm carbine.  It's ugly, but fun to shoot and pretty darn accurate.


LOL...  High Point and true accuracy will never see each other.
 More like it's accurate in your hands.


----------



## Midnightrider

it ac


black dog said:


> A cartridge that has ignition when not in a barrel / chamber doesn't have much Kaboom, most likely it was a chambered round failure or a firearm that fired out of battery and the easiest place for the huge amount of gas to go is down through the magazine.


it actually has the exact same amount of kaboom. A round that is not in a chamber is going to explode in all directions. The bullet wont go anywhere unless the pressure is directed, but the casing will turn to sharpnel.  If that happens in a tube mag like the other person indicated it would likely blow the sides out of the tube and could injury the person holding the gun.


----------



## glhs837

PeoplesElbow said:


> It is more or less a toy that would happen to share ammunition with a pistol if mine.
> 
> Was really hoping Henry would make a Big Boy in 40 by now, but have given up on that idea.











						Ruger: 6 New PC Carbines Featuring M-LOK Handguards, .40S&W Models :: Guns.com
					

Ruger has added new PC Carbine models to their catalog including those with free-float handguards and .40 S&W chamberings.




					www.guns.com


----------



## Gilligan

I've had my eye on a .45ACP conversion for AR-15 for some time.  Macon makes a really nice kit. Still probably go that route before buying one of the Rugers. For one thing, I don't currently have any hand guns  in 9mm or .40.....

Speaking of having a rifle (or carbine) and pistol using the same round, I've been lusting after one of BFR's .50 Beowulf revolvers for a good while now. ;-)


----------



## Kyle

Gilligan said:


> For one thing, I don't currently have any hand guns  in 9mm or .40.....



You really need to retire that 1836 Navy Colt.


----------



## black dog

Midnightrider said:


> it ac
> 
> it actually has the exact same amount of kaboom. A round that is not in a chamber is going to explode in all directions. The bullet wont go anywhere unless the pressure is directed, but the casing will turn to sharpnel.  If that happens in a tube mag like the other person indicated it would likely blow the sides out of the tube and could injury the person holding the gun.


Wrong, wrong and wrong, the brass case will split and what little pressure is there isn't a problem.. 
 If the brass does what you say, the bullet will also takeoff like a missle..


----------



## GURPS

Kyle said:


> You really need to retire that 1836 Navy Colt.




come on now Gilligan has own that since 1840


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> You really need to retire that 1836 Navy Colt.



1860 Army Colt actually...but firing .45 Colt these days. (Howell conversion).   ;-)


----------



## black dog

Gilligan said:


> 1860 Army Colt actually...but firing .45 Colt these days. (Howell conversion).   ;-)


I bet it's finish is gone and it's rusty too.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## nutz

Kyle said:


> View attachment 136475


Oh crap, now I have to throw out one of my Sigs? You’re just mean.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

nutz said:


> So buy the Big Boy then get a pistol to match.


Have had the pistol for years,  like I said I had been waiting on Henry to make a match for it.  

I had not owned a pistol yet and when 2013 rolled around I panicked and was not able to think too much about what I wanted because things were in short supply then.  If I could do it all over again I would have gotten a 357 revolver to go with the Henry in 357.  Shooting the Henry in 357 is fantastic.  10mm in a carbine would probably be pretty great,  not sure I would want to shoot a full load 10mm in a pistol very much though.


----------



## Gilligan

.45 ACP...   .50 Beowulf.   The revolver that chambers that big guy is about $1600...but I still want one for some strange masochistic reason..


----------



## Bonehead

Because just because.....


----------



## Kyle

PeoplesElbow said:


> Anyone have one?  I think I want to buy the 40 S&W version.



So... Did you pull the trigger on the purchase of one?


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Kyle said:


> So... Did you pull the trigger on the purchase of one?


Not yet, I am out of the area for a while.


----------



## Kyle

PeoplesElbow said:


> Not yet, I am out of the area for a while.



Did you ever pickup the Ruger PCC or did you go with another option?


----------

